

Ask HN: Aren't botnets clicking on ads & algorithmic stock market trading same? - indus

Botnet fraud is illegal as it mimics humans. Isn&#x27;t this analogous to algorithmic trading? Fifty years ago, humans did price discovery and not machines.
======
cthom06
Botnet fraud is, umm, fraudulent? You're creating false information in order
to get paid for a product (conversions) you did not deliver.

Algorithmic trading doesn't do anything like that.

